# New Tissot Visodate 1957



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi all,
I've read somewhere that the new Visodate 1957 will be released on february (so before Basel). Is it true ?

Any confirmation on that ?

I like it very much and I would like to see its real pics ... maybe with a good discount it could be my next Tissot ... ;-)

Ciao

Engi


----------



## $teve (Jun 1, 2006)

Launched in 1953 to celebrate Tissot's 100th anniversary, the Visodate drew on a rich history of innovation. At the time, the integration of a date display into an automatic movement was a feat of virtuosity, which Tissot has brilliantly recaptured in this very beautiful contemporary version. While today's model benefits from cutting-edge technology and materials, its vintage spirit has been preserved with the Tissot date and logo from 1953.MovementAutomatic, ETA 2836-2, 42-hour power reserveFunctionsHours, minutes, seconds, day, dateCase316L stainless steel with or without gilt PVD, 40 mm
Scratch-resistant convex sapphire crystal
Transparent back
Water-resistant to 30 mDialSilvered or black
Day and date windows at 3 o'clockBracelet/StrapLeather with crocodile pattern and butterfly clasp


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Engi said:


> Hi all,
> I've read somewhere that the new Visodate 1957 will be released on february (so before Basel). Is it true ?
> 
> Any confirmation on that ?
> ...


I guess that'll depend on your particular country??

SeanPiper will know for Australia, but other countries???

I'm also looking forward to seeing it


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

It's hard to say, as each country will have a staggered release. This is to try and offset the demand on the factory, but also judge what scale of production will be required to meet demand over time.

At this stage I haven't seen a release date for any of the new models. I know we received some stock of the new PR100 last week, but as for everything else... your guess is as good as mine "-)


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

I'm having a hard enough time trying to buy existing models to worry about a yet-to-be-released one! Tissot Australia took way too long to deliver my Le Locle when ordered, and they are doing their old trick once again, with a ladies' watch purchased for a birthday present. I'm glad I ordered it 6 weeks early, because I'm still waiting three weeks later... o|

I wish there were more people like Sean working for Tissot Australia, because they sure need 'em!


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

fluppyboy said:


> I'm having a hard enough time trying to buy existing models to worry about a yet-to-be-released one! Tissot Australia took way too long to deliver my Le Locle when ordered, and they are doing their old trick once again, with a ladies' watch purchased for a birthday present. I'm glad I ordered it 6 weeks early, because I'm still waiting three weeks later... o|
> 
> I wish there were more people like Sean working for Tissot Australia, because they sure need 'em!


Send me the details. I just got an up to date stock analysis sheet on Friday.

Cheers,

Sean


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

You have a PM, Sean. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Marine Corporal (Feb 8, 2010)

The Visodate looks like a classy watch. Straightforward style, wearable in almost any instance besides sports or extreme outdoor activities. I love the visible back; it shows off the reason most of us buy a nice watch, the quality movement. I am looking forward to its arrival here in the US. :-!

Peace

Mike


----------



## probowl2 (Mar 3, 2010)

Does anyone know when it will arrive in the US and how much??


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Edit: never mind, found a pic.


----------



## probowl2 (Mar 3, 2010)

i just went online to search for more information on the release date and retail price and found this link helpful.

http://www.hodinkee.com/blog/2010/3...t-visodate-1957-a-vintage-inspired-stunn.html


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Very nice, I'm glad to see Tissot is not going entirely high-tech design.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

For $550 that can very well be my next Tissot!


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, the best I can find to spice up the flavor just a little


----------



## avaxis (Feb 8, 2010)

Enoran said:


> Well, the best I can find to spice up the flavor just a little


gonna need a bigger picture..anybody?


----------



## 6SpeedTA95 (Mar 19, 2010)

LUW said:


> For $550 that can very well be my next Tissot!


 It's a great looking watch and where is it going to be $550? Thats a sweet deal.


----------



## vegasvince (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh snap, the retail is only $550? That's definitely gonna be an impulse buy!:-d


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

I think we can expect to find it for even less then $500 on the web, so it's definitively something to consider.


----------



## 6SpeedTA95 (Mar 19, 2010)

vegasvince said:


> Oh snap, the retail is only $550? That's definitely gonna be an impulse buy!:-d


 550 are you kidding me????


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

550 is about the price of a Tissot Le Locle which I have been aiming for a long while now.
Great, now Tissot threw 2 great value dress watch at almost the same price bracket :-|

:think: Which one should get my cash :-s

If the Visodate comes in those Wooden Box packaging (though, I highly doubt so) rather than the standard one, then maybe I know where I might be heading.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Get the Le Locle first. With time the price on the Visodate will get better.
Besides, the Le Locle is THE dress watch from Tissot.


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

Luw, u really do have high regard of the Le Locle 
But its not difficult to understand why :-!

As for the Visodate, I'm not sure whether the price will get better. If it does, its probably on the net only.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

I absolutely A-D-O-R-E my Le Locle:








It just has everything I expect in a classic dress watch. Of course there are many watches out there that are just as nice, but very few are in this price range. The Visodate is really interesting because I think it's more of a "causal" dress watch, so it's very different from the Le Locle. However, it also will have a killer price; even for $550 it's appealing, but I bet you will be able to get it for around $500 on the web.


----------



## Watchdog (Nov 18, 2006)

The new 1957 Visodate certainly looks classy. Love the applied Tissot logo on the dial. I really hope the MSRP is in the $550 range which means even a better street price. This may be my next watch. Its between the Hamilton Viewmatic and this one.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

LUW said:


> Get the Le Locle first. With time the price on the Visodate will get better.
> Besides, the Le Locle is THE dress watch from Tissot.


What Luciano said. The Le Locle is simply amazing:


----------



## Jaap-Wim (Jun 2, 2009)

I have added some of these pictures elsewhere on the forum but since there was a request for bigger live-pictures, i will add them here also. The new Visodate at Baselworld:


----------



## Marine Corporal (Feb 8, 2010)

Watchdog said:


> The new 1957 Visodate certainly looks classy. Love the applied Tissot logo on the dial. I really hope the MSRP is in the $550 range . . .


I love it too. It's on Tissot's shoptissot.com site for $650 steel/$695 gilt PVD.

$650 is also what a local (US) AD quoted me.

Jaap-Wim, great photos, thanks very much for posting!

Peace

Mike


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

^^^ I can't find the Visodate on the ShopTissot.com, could you post a link where it's at?



Jaap-Wim said:


> I have added some of these pictures elsewhere on the forum but since there was a request for bigger live-pictures, i will add them here also. The new Visodate at Baselworld:


Thanks for the pics, I am looking forward to this watch.
I just really wish they inverted the color on the date wheel for the black dial version.
It would have been so nice with a black background and white numerals instead.


----------



## Marine Corporal (Feb 8, 2010)

NightScar said:


> ^^^ I can't find the Visodate on the ShopTissot.com, could you post a link where it's at?


Sure, Tissot does a great job of hiding it. ;-) As of this evening, it's not on the "NEW" or "MENS" menu.

From the home page, choose "Automatic" from the drop-down "COLLECTIONS" menu. Then once the watches load, go to the last page. Voila!

Peace

Mike


----------



## Watchdog (Nov 18, 2006)

Wish they made the hands a bit longer on the new Visodate though. Other than that it looks great.


----------



## lucduc (Sep 16, 2008)

I saw this watch in store and it looks awesome. I only have one issue with it. The separation between the day and date is.. kinda rough. It looks as if there is a black "1" between, kinda like a gap. Otherwise I think I would say the watch looks perfect.


----------



## markw (Feb 18, 2006)

My newly acquired Visodate
It's tough to take a quick scan of it because of the domed crystal and all the silver hands and indicators.
A very good value for the money, It's hard to find a Swiss automatic watch anywhere for less than $700 Canadian.
Big bonus for me is that I love the day-date


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

The domed sapphire crystal is a big plus, since the domed shape adds to the vintage feel, but domed sapphires are very expensive, so it's unexpected to see it in a $650 watch from a reputable Swiss manufacturer. It is for this reason that domed crystals in the affordable price range are typically made of mineral glass even though watches in the same price range might have flat sapphire crystals instead.


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

OMG Mark!...you got the NEW Visodate and only one small scan for us!...plz share more pics...its an absolute beauty and I share your sentiuments about the day-date..I really like it on this


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Oooo, nice.....looking forward to the 'proper' pictures :-!


----------



## markw (Feb 18, 2006)

Bad lighting, ancient camera, I'm using a Nikon Coolpix 2500 and the flash messes it up! If I turn the flash off, then I've got a focus problem... I should get a better camera, but I want a Cream faced V8 more!;-)

Anyways, until I can get some sunlight to help things out, this is the best/worst I can do:-s


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

markw said:


> Bad lighting, ancient camera, I'm using a Nikon Coolpix 2500 and the flash messes it up! If I turn the flash off, then I've got a focus problem... I should get a better camera, but I want a Cream faced V8 more!;-)
> 
> Anyways, until I can get some sunlight to help things out, this is the best/worst I can do:-s


Still looks pretty good :-!

Have you got a macro function on that camera?? A small tripod would help too!!


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Being honest, right now the Visodate is the only Tissot that would have a chance of getting into my watch box :think:. Ok, maybe the PRS516 too, but definitively the Visodate would come first.


----------



## postulio (Jul 13, 2010)

markw said:


> My newly acquired Visodate
> It's tough to take a quick scan of it because of the domed crystal and all the silver hands and indicators.
> A very good value for the money, It's hard to find a Swiss automatic watch anywhere for less than $700 Canadian.
> Big bonus for me is that I love the day-date


Looks nice!

but mark, your arrows look totally different than the ones from baselworld shots as well as the ones on shoptissot.com. why is that?


----------



## markwil (Apr 7, 2007)

postulio said:


> Looks nice!
> 
> but mark, your arrows look totally different than the ones from baselworld shots as well as the ones on shoptissot.com. why is that?


I'm not sure what you mean, the arrow shape on the back of the seconds hand is the same and the indicators are also the same as the pictures above my posting. there is a slight distortion at the edge because of the domed crystal that my camera may show, there's also a lot of reflection going on, but the indicators are the same with double indicators at 6, 9, & 12:00.
Unless there is a difference I can't see, it could be that the pictures are samples and there is a slight difference with what you buy, but all I know is that I bought it from an AD here in Canada


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

markwil said:


> I'm not sure what you mean, the arrow shape on the back of the seconds hand is the same and the indicators are also the same as the pictures above my posting. there is a slight distortion at the edge because of the domed crystal that my camera may show, there's also a lot of reflection going on, but the indicators are the same with double indicators at 6, 9, & 12:00.
> Unless there is a difference I can't see, it could be that the pictures are samples and there is a slight difference with what you buy, but all I know is that I bought it from an AD here in Canada


I also looked and didn't see any difference?!!


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

markwil said:


> I'm not sure what you mean, the arrow shape on the back of the seconds hand is the same and the indicators are also the same as the pictures above my posting. there is a slight distortion at the edge because of the domed crystal that my camera may show, there's also a lot of reflection going on, but the indicators are the same with double indicators at 6, 9, & 12:00.
> Unless there is a difference I can't see, it could be that the pictures are samples and there is a slight difference with what you buy, but all I know is that I bought it from an AD here in Canada


Where is "here" in Canada for you Mark? I've been looking at this watch (virtually) but have not seen in in brick and mortar. I'm in the GTA.

Cheers,
HBL


----------



## ganjavih (Jul 25, 2010)

I find photos don't do this watch justice, even the official Tissot ones. Ya gotta see it in person... it's a beauty. The retro-style convex crystal combined with the beautiful understated 50s dial make a stunning combination for a beautiful vintage look. Great price too.


----------



## rsgould (Apr 24, 2010)

Has anyone else bought one of this? Thoughts and photos?

Cheers!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

rsgould said:


> Has anyone else bought one of this? Thoughts and photos?
> 
> Cheers!


Have a look back up thru this very thread.....some opinions and pics are already there!!


----------



## rsgould (Apr 24, 2010)

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Have a look back up thru this very thread.....some opinions and pics are already there!!


Thanks--just wondering if anyone has photos in addition to what is here--or if anyone has been living with the watch for a few months and has any more feedback.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

rsgould said:


> Thanks--just wondering if anyone has photos in addition to what is here--or if anyone has been living with the watch for a few months and has any more feedback.


A few guys have bought them, and rate them highly from what I remember?!!

I've had a look at a silver/white dial one in the shops, and do quite like it, but would like to see a black dial version aswell before deciding.


----------



## -constantine- (Aug 5, 2010)

rsgould said:


> Thanks--just wondering if anyone has photos in addition to what is here--or if anyone has been living with the watch for a few months and has any more feedback.


I bought mine yesterday (steel and white dial) and couldn't be happier. I accidentally came across it when trying to decide what Hamilton to buy as my first automatic. I compared it to the Hamilton viewmatic in the shop (same retro idea feel) and the Tissot really came out on top. Better price, cleaner dial and the addition of the curved sapphire crystal really make it feel like a watch that should cost a lot more than it does.

I'll try post some picture when I get a chance.


----------



## rsgould (Apr 24, 2010)

-constantine- said:


> I bought mine yesterday (steel and white dial) and couldn't be happier. I accidentally came across it when trying to decide what Hamilton to buy as my first automatic. I compared it to the Hamilton viewmatic in the shop (same retro idea feel) and the Tissot really came out on top. Better price, cleaner dial and the addition of the curved sapphire crystal really make it feel like a watch that should cost a lot more than it does.
> 
> I'll try post some picture when I get a chance.


Congrats on the purchase! I'm hoping to try one on as soon as I have a chance.


----------



## shtora (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi all!

I was surfing the net for some "live" photos of the new Visodate and found a couple of nice ones. So I feel obliged to share them with you (it is, indeed, a stunning watch !):

1. http://basel.watchprosite.com/img/watchprosite/ml/81/scaled/ml_image.1654581.jpg

2. http://basel.watchprosite.com/img/watchprosite/ml/71/scaled/ml_image.1654571.jpg

3. ƒeƒBƒ\�iTISSOT�j MARTON ROUND AUTOMATIC | Gressive

I post links (and appologize for the inconvenience) in order not to use photos without permission.


----------



## gabydeak (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello everyone , I am proud to present my new Visodate .

KpHost.hu - Copy of 24082010460.jpg - - Kpfeltlts, ingyenes kpfeltltő. gyors megbzhat trhely
KpHost.hu - 24082010469.jpg - - Kpfeltlts, ingyenes kpfeltltő. gyors megbzhat trhely
KpHost.hu - 24082010468.jpg - - Kpfeltlts, ingyenes kpfeltltő. gyors megbzhat trhely
KpHost.hu - 24082010465.jpg - - Kpfeltlts, ingyenes kpfeltltő. gyors megbzhat trhely

I had to chose between the Le Locle and this watch , I recomand this wach .


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Very nice......enjoy


----------



## tomee (Jul 17, 2007)

i see these are available now in Australia but are hard to acquire...

anyone know if they will release a bracelet for it?


----------



## MA81 (Sep 30, 2008)

Easily the nicest looking Tissot. Might be my next watch if I can make up my mind.


----------



## Watchdog (Nov 18, 2006)

What is the lug width on the 1957 Visodate?


----------



## Ursus (Sep 10, 2010)

Anyone know if the tissot le locle bracelet fits on this? I'm curious to see how that would look..


----------

